# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :) :::

## ZAPATA

6.jpg

::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
 :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): 
........................
بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
...................
یعنی چه جوری میشه تحلیل قوی تر و دقیق تر رو تستا داشت
هر کار میکنم باز هم یه جای کار میلنگه
یا قواعد میلگنه یا ترجمه
یا ترجمه میلنگه یا قواعد
گاهی هم هر دو 
 :Y (451):

----------


## amin1441

عربی هم شد درس خخخ. فک کنم اگه با علاقه بخونی و با دقت بالا میزنی. الان مثلا من میرم از رو علاقه قواعد عربی انسانی رو هم میخونم + کامل گاج تو قلم راحت 90 به بالا میشه.

----------


## kurdish boy

عربی خط ویژه گاجو نگاه کن ضرری نداره کتاب تست الگو هم هس که یه بانک تست برا پرکاری تستی خوبه ..قواعد فقط تکرار لازم داره و هیچ با تست برا هر مبحث پنجاه یا صد تا تست کافیه باید زیاد دوره کنی

----------


## kurdish boy

> 6.jpg
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


برا تحلیل بهتر کمی رو اعراب و نقش کلمات بیشتر کار کن یکی از دوستام برادرش دارو میخونه تو شهید بهشتی هم اتاقیش که اهل سنندج بود عربی رو صد زده بود گفته بود فقط کتاب درسی رو خوندم با تستای گاج کامل راس میگه به کارگاه ترجمه نگاه کن ما از کتاب درسی عربی غافل شدیم که اشتباهه ایشون که عربی رو صد زده بود گفت برای قویتر شدن در عربی تحلیل صرفی زیاد کار کنید رفته بود نقش تک تک کلمات ذکر شده در کتاب درسی دوم و سومو پیدا کرده بود برای تست ترجمه باید قواعد بلد باشی برا ی بعضی از تستای قواعد هم باید ترجمه بلد باشی..

----------


## Mr.amp98

> 6.jpg
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


عربی غزال موسوی خوبه. تست ترجمه زیاد کار کن و همون تستای خیلی سبز کافیه.

----------


## ZAPATA

> عربی هم شد درس خخخ. فک کنم اگه با علاقه بخونی و با دقت بالا میزنی. الان مثلا من میرم از رو علاقه قواعد عربی انسانی رو هم میخونم + کامل گاج تو قلم راحت 90 به بالا میشه.





> عربی خط ویژه گاجو نگاه کن ضرری نداره کتاب تست الگو هم هس که یه بانک تست برا پرکاری تستی خوبه ..قواعد فقط تکرار لازم داره و هیچ با تست برا هر مبحث پنجاه یا صد تا تست کافیه باید زیاد دوره کنی





> برا تحلیل بهتر کمی رو اعراب و نقش کلمات بیشتر کار کن یکی از دوستام برادرش دارو میخونه تو شهید بهشتی هم اتاقیش که اهل سنندج بود عربی رو صد زده بود گفته بود فقط کتاب درسی رو خوندم با تستای گاج کامل راس میگه به کارگاه ترجمه نگاه کن ما از کتاب درسی عربی غافل شدیم که اشتباهه ایشون که عربی رو صد زده بود گفت برای قویتر شدن در عربی تحلیل صرفی زیاد کار کنید رفته بود نقش تک تک کلمات ذکر شده در کتاب درسی دوم و سومو پیدا کرده بود برای تست ترجمه باید قواعد بلد باشی برا ی بعضی از تستای قواعد هم باید ترجمه بلد باشی..





> عربی غزال موسوی خوبه. تست ترجمه زیاد کار کن و همون تستای خیلی سبز کافیه.


تست ترجمه رو راحتم ... بیشتر تستای قواعد ... اینکه نمیشه یه تحلیل خوب و دقیق داشت رو مخه ! ..... یعنی اگه این پاسخ تشریحی و درسنامه هاش مبسوط تر و دقیق تر بودش خیلی بهتر میشد .... همش فکر میکنم یه چی کمه که متوجه عیب و ایرادم نمیشم .....  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ZAPATA

یا بارها اشتباه میشه ... دقیق متوجه اشتبام نمیشم یا دقیق نمیدونم چیو یاد بگیرم که دیگه اشتباه تکرار نشه، خوشم نمیاد

----------


## _Fateme_

والا من عربیم اوکیه و ترجمه که کلا یه سری قاعده داره و آسونه اینو نه به خاطر اینکه عربیم خوبه میگم واقعا اینطوریه جزوه های فلاح رو پیدا کن اوکی میشی

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94): جون زاپی امروز سه تا عمومیا رو نزدیک 100 زده بودم همرو
عربی 40
مشکل منم هس :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Healer

نشرالگو بگیر 
تستهای زیادی داره و درسنامه مختصر 
رات میندازه 
البته خیلی سبز کافیه واسه یه درصد خوب 
اما اگه مثل زیست دنبال درصد خیلی عالی هستی نشر برات خوبه

----------


## ZAPATA

> جون زاپی امروز سه تا عمومیا رو نزدیک 100 زده بودم همرو
> عربی 40
> مشکل منم هس





> والا من عربیم اوکیه و ترجمه که کلا یه سری قاعده داره و آسونه اینو نه به خاطر اینکه عربیم خوبه میگم واقعا اینطوریه جزوه های فلاح رو پیدا کن اوکی میشی


ترجمه رو حرفی نیست زیاد ..... بیشتر قواعد و ترجمه مربوط به همین قواعد رو اعصابه .... کلی تو درسنامه قواعدو یاد میده ولی واسه خیلی تستا میگه ترجمه بهتره بلد باشین .... خب ترجمه هم که آموزش مجزا نداره همش یه مشت تست فله ای پشت سر همه .... قواعد هم اونقدر شاخه تو شاخه میشه که اصلن نمیدونی چی گفته و چی میخاد ......... ::::

----------


## saeed211

> ترجمه رو حرفی نیست زیاد ..... بیشتر قواعد و ترجمه مربوط به همین قواعد رو اعصابه .... کلی تو درسنامه قواعدو یاد میده ولی واسه خیلی تستا میگه ترجمه بهتره بلد باشین .... خب ترجمه هم که آموزش مجزا نداره همش یه مشت تست فله ای پشت سر همه .... قواعد هم اونقدر شاخه تو شاخه میشه که اصلن نمیدونی چی گفته و چی میخاد ......... ::::



عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (94-93) | آلاء
برو اینجا
اون قسمتایی ک مربوط به ترجمستو دان کن
بی نیازت میکنه از همه چی

در مورد قواعد هم ک خودم مشغولم

----------


## Mr.amp98

> تست ترجمه رو راحتم ... بیشتر تستای قواعد ... اینکه نمیشه یه تحلیل خوب و دقیق داشت رو مخه ! ..... یعنی اگه این پاسخ تشریحی و درسنامه هاش مبسوط تر و دقیق تر بودش خیلی بهتر میشد .... همش فکر میکنم یه چی کمه که متوجه عیب و ایرادم نمیشم .....


ببین دوست عزیز من خودم این مشکل رو داشتم اما نشستم خوب قواعد رو خوندم و مقداری از تستای کنکور رو هم زدم وضعم خوب شد.

----------


## ZAPATA

> نشرالگو بگیر 
> تستهای زیادی داره و درسنامه مختصر 
> رات میندازه 
> البته خیلی سبز کافیه واسه یه درصد خوب 
> اما اگه مثل زیست دنبال درصد خیلی عالی هستی نشر برات خوبه


کتاب جدید که احتمالش خیلی کمه برم سمتش ..... همین عربی غزال با خط ویژه ... هر جوری هست خودمو با همینا پیش میبرم ..
.............
نشر برات مگه چه جوریه ؟!؟  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> ترجمه رو حرفی نیست زیاد ..... بیشتر قواعد و ترجمه مربوط به همین قواعد رو اعصابه .... کلی تو درسنامه قواعدو یاد میده ولی واسه خیلی تستا میگه ترجمه بهتره بلد باشین .... خب ترجمه هم که آموزش مجزا نداره همش یه مشت تست فله ای پشت سر همه .... قواعد هم اونقدر شاخه تو شاخه میشه که اصلن نمیدونی چی گفته و چی میخاد ......... ::::


زاپاتا جون من چون هدفم کنکور 97 هست هنوز عربی رو شروع نکردم و امروز هم تو آزمون با اطلاعات قبلیم 53 درصد زدم، آخرین بار که کنکور دادم فقط دو تا کتاب سیر تا پیاز گاج رو خوندم و 75 درصد زدم، الان فقط توصیه م اینه که نگرشتو به این درس عوض کن، وقتی با این پیش زمینه  سراغ سوالا می ری که قواعدش شاخه به شاخه ست و ... خود به خود مغزت جلوی  پیشرفتتو می گیره، از زیست که شاخه به شاخه تر نیست برادر؟ قطعا عمیق نخوندی که نمی تونی سوالاشو حل کنی، به جای خوندن کتاب خط ویژه دی وی دی شو ببین، من دیدم یه قسمت هایی شو، تو روون تر برخورد کردن با سوالا خیلی خیلی کمکت می کنه...

----------


## Healer

> کتاب جدید که احتمالش خیلی کمه برم سمتش ..... همین عربی غزال با خط ویژه ... هر جوری هست خودمو با همینا پیش میبرم ..
> .............
> نشر برات مگه چه جوریه ؟!؟


من ازش زیاد استفاده نمی کنم چون قصدم در حد 70 درصد ناقابله  :Yahoo (21):  
یه درسنامه کوچیک بصورت درختی داره 
بعد کلی تست به تفکیک ترجمه و قواعد 
تعداد تست بالا با کیفیت زیاد که آدمو درگیر میکنه 
من قبلا ازش استفاده کردم بزور معلمم خوبه 
اما گفتم خیلی قویه نسبت به خیلی سبز و گاج 
خودم هم از خیلی سبز استفاده می کنم

----------


## -Sara-

کتاب عربی اقای ناصح زاده عالیه خوبه خوب توضیح داده......یا فیلمای ایشون توسایت الا روببینید. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zahraaa95

یه بار دیگه من توی یکی از تاپیک های دیگه درباره ی عربی گفتم که کتاب درسی خیلی مهمه ، ولی مثل اینکه کسی زیاد جدی نگرفت !باور کن که مشکلت از کتاب درسیه نه جای دیگه ،کسی که جامع خیلی سبز رو زده باید هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشه در صورتی که خود کتاب درسی رو کامل یاد گرفته باشه. به نظر من اگه آزمون میدی تک تک بررسی کن که توی هر آزمون کجا مشکل داری اگه هر دفعه یه جا (ترجمه ،قواعد ،درک مطلب)مشکل داری پس اطلاعاتت پراکنده اس ،یعنی اگه حوصله داری بشین خیلی سبز رو خلاصه نویسی کن و هر چند روز یه بار خلاصه هاتو دوره کن ،یا متن کتابو بخون که خیلی خلاصه تره و همه ی نکته های موردنیاز رو داره.میتونی سوالهایی رو هم که اشکال داری بذاری اینجا تا اگه کسی بلده کمکت کنه.

----------


## ZAPATA

> کتاب عربی اقای ناصح زاده عالیه خوبه خوب توضیح داده......یا فیلمای ایشون توسایت الا روببینید.


دارم جلسه اولشو گوش میدم .. میگه میانگین عربی کشور زیر صفره  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Sha33an

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...



من اینجوری عالی شدم تو عربی : 
monta.ir
عالیه

----------


## faeze-kmz

*arabi


filmaye site sanati sharif(ala)
age mikhay ketab bekhuni: ketabe arabie kamel darsname khube va vase test az gaje sefid estefade kon...deghat kon ke darsname arabi sefid khub nis faghat jameiaate testash khube 
darke matlabe be ham sadegi ro begir va ruzi 2-3 tasho hal kon kalamehaei ke tusharo ham hefz kon chun kalameha tekrar mishan tu konkur
age mikhay cd begiri dvd haye mahini khube gheymatesham ziad nis*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*mamnun babate tag  
khoshhal misham  betunam komaki be ye nafar bokonam*

----------


## ZAPATA

> یه بار دیگه من توی یکی از تاپیک های دیگه درباره ی عربی گفتم که کتاب درسی خیلی مهمه ، ولی مثل اینکه کسی زیاد جدی نگرفت !باور کن که مشکلت از کتاب درسیه نه جای دیگه ،کسی که جامع خیلی سبز رو زده باید هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشه در صورتی که خود کتاب درسی رو کامل یاد گرفته باشه. به نظر من اگه آزمون میدی تک تک بررسی کن که توی هر آزمون کجا مشکل داری اگه هر دفعه یه جا (ترجمه ،قواعد ،درک مطلب)مشکل داری پس اطلاعاتت پراکنده اس ،یعنی اگه حوصله داری بشین خیلی سبز رو خلاصه نویسی کن و هر چند روز یه بار خلاصه هاتو دوره کن ،یا متن کتابو بخون که خیلی خلاصه تره و همه ی نکته های موردنیاز رو داره.میتونی سوالهایی رو هم که اشکال داری بذاری اینجا تا اگه کسی بلده کمکت کنه.


الان همین ناصح زاده رو دارم نگاه میکنم .... تو صرف ماضی ... ذهبوا ... واضح میگه هرچی جز سه حرفی اصلی بقیش ضمیر متصل رفعی هست ... ولی چرا فقط واو رو ضمیر گرفته .. اون الف چی خب  :Yahoo (21):  .... تو همین عربی غزال هم اون الفو تحویل نگرفتش  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## yasintabriz

نشر الگو رو من دارم. تعداد تستش زیاده ولی پاسخش به معنی واقعی کلمه افتضاح و بدردنخوره. صد رحمت به جوابای قلمچی  :Yahoo (21): 
من سال پیش و سال قبل از اون عربی رو با عربی کامل گاج خوندم و راضی بودم. ولی الان بخوای شروع کنی دیره یکم. مگه اینکه فقط قسمتای مشکل دار قواعد رو بخونی. 
اینجوریه که از راحت ترین سوالا شروع کرده جوری که فقط با رو خوانی درسنامه و فکر کردن جواب میدی بعد پاسخ تشریحیو میخونی یه مرحله پیشرفت میکنی میری تست بعدی. در نهایت هم میرسی به boss که دو سه تا سوال سختن. 
جواب تشریحیش هم راضی کننده بود. درسنامه خلاصه بود و خشک ولی واسه من که جواب داد. هروقت یه بار تستای یه مبحثو زدی برگرد دوباره بزنشون میبینی که چقد راحت تر شده.
البته همه اینا به شرطیه که پایه ضعیف نداشته باشی از نظر باب ها و دیگر مباحث پایه ای. 

راستی با زدن دور دنیا عمومی و بررسیش هم میتونی پیشرفت کنی تو این درس

----------


## yasintabriz

> الان همین ناصح زاده رو دارم نگاه میکنم .... تو صرف ماضی ... ذهبوا ... واضح میگه هرچی جز سه حرفی اصلی بقیش ضمیر متصل رفعی هست ... ولی چرا فقط واو رو ضمیر گرفته .. اون الف چی خب  .... تو همین عربی غزال هم اون الفو تحویل نگرفتش


ببین من اصلا نمیدونم چرا {ا} رو جزو ضمیر حساب نمیکنن و اصلا هم مهم نیس چرا. تو میتونی بگی چرا تو فارسی صفت رو با موصوف تطابق نمیدن از نظر جمع بودن؟‌ دلیلی نداره. زبان همینه. چیزی که {هست} رو باید یاد بگیری مگه اینکه زبان شناس تاریخی باشه که بحثش جداست

----------


## ZAPATA

> نشر الگو رو من دارم. تعداد تستش زیاده ولی پاسخش به معنی واقعی کلمه افتضاح و بدردنخوره. صد رحمت به جوابای قلمچی 
> من سال پیش و سال قبل از اون عربی رو با عربی کامل گاج خوندم و راضی بودم. ولی الان بخوای شروع کنی دیره یکم. مگه اینکه فقط قسمتای مشکل دار قواعد رو بخونی. 
> اینجوریه که از راحت ترین سوالا شروع کرده جوری که فقط با رو خوانی درسنامه و فکر کردن جواب میدی بعد پاسخ تشریحیو میخونی یه مرحله پیشرفت میکنی میری تست بعدی. در نهایت هم میرسی به boss که دو سه تا سوال سختن. 
> جواب تشریحیش هم راضی کننده بود. درسنامه خلاصه بود و خشک ولی واسه من که جواب داد. هروقت یه بار تستای یه مبحثو زدی برگرد دوباره بزنشون میبینی که چقد راحت تر شده.
> البته همه اینا به شرطیه که پایه ضعیف نداشته باشی از نظر باب ها و دیگر مباحث پایه ای. 
> 
> راستی با زدن دور دنیا عمومی و بررسیش هم میتونی پیشرفت کنی تو این درس


تحلیل دقیق و قوی میخام .... این از هرچی واسم مهم تره .... ::: بیشتر تست زدم که شاید بتونم به این دقتی که میخام برسم ولی هنوز از خودم راضی نیستم .... دقیق متوجه اشکال کار نمیشم  :Yahoo (117): 
......
هنوز کلی ترجمه رو یاد نداریم و قواعد بلد نیستیم تستو جوری چیده و گفته که انگار باید همه چی بلد باشی ..

----------


## orkide1377

> الان همین ناصح زاده رو دارم نگاه میکنم .... تو صرف ماضی ... ذهبوا ... واضح میگه هرچی جز سه حرفی اصلی بقیش ضمیر متصل رفعی هست ... ولی چرا فقط واو رو ضمیر گرفته .. اون الف چی خب  .... تو همین عربی غزال هم اون الفو تحویل نگرفتش


سلام.اون الف.الف زینت بهش میگن که معلممون میگف وقتی کلمه ای در عربی به واو ختم میشه مث این مورد یه الف برای قشنگی میزارن اخرش :Yahoo (105): وخب ضمیرم نیست دیگه...

----------


## WickedSick

بنظر من زاپاتا از اون یاروهاست که رتبه اش زیر 100 میاد و الکی میاد میگه درسم بده  :Yahoo (4): 
و برای سوالت, خب یه سری چیزای پایه هست. مثلا مطابقت موصوف و اینا که تست مستقیم ندارن ولی تو بقیه چیزا بکار میان.
اونا رو که بلدی؟ خیلی مهمن.

----------


## yasintabriz

> تحلیل دقیق و قوی میخام .... این از هرچی واسم مهم تره .... ::: بیشتر تست زدم که شاید بتونم به این دقتی که میخام برسم ولی هنوز از خودم راضی نیستم .... دقیق متوجه اشکال کار نمیشم 
> ......
> هنوز کلی ترجمه رو یاد نداریم و قواعد بلد نیستیم تستو جوری چیده و گفته که انگار باید همه چی بلد باشی ..


هیچ کتابی اینقدری که میگی تحلیل نکرده. بابا انسانی نیستی که! تستای عربی یه قالب خاصی داره تکرار میشن نکاتش. (بجز درک مطلب). توعم همونارو یاد میگیری و تستارو جواب میدی.از کنکور که گذشتی میتونی بری عربی شناس بشی واسه خودت
وسواس نداشته باش! اگه به سوالات کنکور میتونی جواب بدی خوبه دیگه چی از این بیشتر میخوای؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام.اون الف.الف زینت بهش میگن که معلممون میگف وقتی کلمه ای در عربی به واو ختم میشه مث این مورد یه الف برای قشنگی میزارن اخرشوخب ضمیرم نیست دیگه...


پس این الف اسمش زینته  :Yahoo (20): 
................
خب همین خیلی سخته که ناصح زاده و غزال بگن مارو تو هچل نندازن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## orkide1377

> پس این الف اسمش زینته 
> ................
> خب همین خیلی سخته که ناصح زاده و غزال بگن مارو تو هچل نندازن


 :Yahoo (4): 
نه دیگه فک نمیکنن کسی انقدر نکته بین باشه...
موفق باشید :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ZAPATA

> بنظر من زاپاتا از اون یاروهاست که رتبه اش زیر 100 میاد و الکی میاد میگه درسم بده 
> و برای سوالت, خب یه سری چیزای پایه هست. مثلا مطابقت موصوف و اینا که تست مستقیم ندارن ولی تو بقیه چیزا بکار میان.
> اونا رو که بلدی؟ خیلی مهمن.


 :Yahoo (6): 
..............
نابلد نیستم ... ولی همچی پروفشنال هم نیستم ...

----------


## Amsterdam

اخ گفتی ...عربی :Yahoo (21):  
منم تقریبا تستای ترجمه همین خیلی سبزو تموم کردم 
ولی بازم توی قلم یه سریا اشتباه درمیاد 
الان با خودم میگم فایده اون همه تستی که زدم چی بود خدایی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ZAPATA

> هیچ کتابی اینقدری که میگی تحلیل نکرده. بابا انسانی نیستی که! تستای عربی یه قالب خاصی داره تکرار میشن نکاتش. (بجز درک مطلب). توعم همونارو یاد میگیری و تستارو جواب میدی.از کنکور که گذشتی میتونی بری عربی شناس بشی واسه خودت
> وسواس نداشته باش! اگه به سوالات کنکور میتونی جواب بدی خوبه دیگه چی از این بیشتر میخوای؟


تا 40 درصد فیکسه ..... ولی از 40 میخام برم 41 .... با زلزله میرم جلو .... زیاد دقیق و مطمئن پیش نمیره ......  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ZAPATA

> نه دیگه فک نمیکنن کسی انقدر نکته بین باشه...
> موفق باشید


خب من از کجا بفهمم چی مهمه چی نه .... یعنی وقتی می بینم تو حل خیلی تستا دقت کافی رعایت نشده یا من متوجه نمیشم میگم شاید این جور دقت ها رو سرسری ازشون رد شدم ....

----------


## ZAPATA

> اخ گفتی ...عربی 
> منم تقریبا تستای ترجمه همین خیلی سبزو تموم کردم 
> ولی بازم توی قلم یه سریا اشتباه درمیاد 
> الان با خودم میگم فایده اون همه تستی که زدم چی بود خدایی


اینم دقیق حال و حرف خودمه .. که واقعن فایده  اون همه تستی که زدم چی بود ...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yasintabriz

> تا 40 درصد فیکسه ..... ولی از 40 میخام برم 41 .... با زلزله میرم جلو .... زیاد دقیق و مطمئن پیش نمیره ......



درک حرفایی که میگی واسم سخته . رانندگی نمیکنی که

----------


## kurdish boy

> خب من از کجا بفهمم چی مهمه چی نه .... یعنی وقتی می بینم تو حل خیلی تستا دقت کافی رعایت نشده یا من متوجه نمیشم میگم شاید این جور دقت ها رو سرسری ازشون رد شدم ....


تحلیل صرفی رو قوی کن سعی کن نقش کلمات رو تو جمله پیدا کنی الان شما گیر دادی به حاشیه (الف زینتومیگم)  هنگام تست زدن میلنگی چون قواعد رو خوب نخوندی بعضی تستا رو باید نکتش رو بنویسی قرار نیس با خوندن دو صفحه قواعد هر تست مربوط به مبحث مربوطه رو بزنی اون تست زدن زیاد باعث میشه به تسلط برسی اصلا غلط زدن تست باعث تسلط میشه میری پاسخو نگاه میکنی یاد میگیری ...در سوالات عربی به کلمات منفی به کاربرده شده در سوالات توجه کن ...

----------


## ZAPATA

> درک حرفایی که میگی واسم سخته . رانندگی نمیکنی که


تا قبل از این هرچی خوندم و تست میزدم .... میگفتم خب این کتابو دارمو میخونم و تست میزنم و پیش میرم ..
......
ولی الان که جمع بندی درسارو پیش میرم ... اینکه دقیق بدونم چیو بلدم و چیو نه خیلی واسم مهمه ...
........
تا 40 درصد عربی که مربوط به تستای ترجمه میشه ... این دقت رو خوب حواسم هست ... ولی از این 40 به اون ور .... که بیشتر مربوط به تستای قواعد و تحلیل و شکل و .... میشه .... نه از دونسته هام دقیق مطمئنم نه از ندونسته هام ..... یعنی اگه دقیق بدونم چیو نمیدونم با همون دقت هم یاد میگیرم ..  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## orkide1377

> خب من از کجا بفهمم چی مهمه چی نه .... یعنی وقتی می بینم تو حل خیلی تستا دقت کافی رعایت نشده یا من متوجه نمیشم میگم شاید این جور دقت ها رو سرسری ازشون رد شدم ....


بله درست میگید.من خودمم همین جوری ام.یه وقتایی یه چیزایی از نظر دبیرا پیش پا افتادس و نمیگن...
خب گفتم نکته بین چون این خیلی خوبه وهیچ کدوم از شاگردا ازش نپرسیدن پس الف چی...
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a--ali--a

من تابستون عربی کامل میزدم الان عربی سفید..
خوب نتیجه داده تا حالا

این دو تا کتاب خوبن اگه میتونی یکیشونو بزن

----------


## ZAPATA

> بله درست میگید.من خودمم همین جوری ام.یه وقتایی یه چیزایی از نظر دبیرا پیش پا افتادس و نمیگن...
> خب گفتم نکته بین چون این خیلی خوبه وهیچ کدوم از شاگردا ازش نپرسیدن پس الف چی...


یا همین غزال .... بارها خودش میگه ترجمه ترجمه ترجمه ... ترجمه واسه قواعد مهمه .... ولی هرجا عشقش کشیده تستای قواعد ترجمشو گفته .......... 
...........
یه جا هم که ترجمه نشده میمونم این چی گفت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ZAPATA

> من تابستون عربی کامل میزدم الان عربی سفید..
> خوب نتیجه داده تا حالا
> 
> این دو تا کتاب خوبن اگه میتونی یکیشونو بزن


دمت گرم دا ...
.....
واقعن علاقه ببین آدمو به کجا میکشه ...
........
منم ادبیاتو که بیشتر خوش داشتم موضوعی گاج و خیلی سبز! و دریافت رو واسش خوندم ... ولی هنوز یه دونه کتاب کامل هم وااسه عربی نخوندم ...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## orkide1377

> یا همین غزال .... بارها خودش میگه ترجمه ترجمه ترجمه ... ترجمه واسه قواعد مهمه .... ولی هرجا عشقش کشیده تستای قواعد ترجمشو گفته .......... 
> ...........
> یه جا هم که ترجمه نشده میمونم این چی گفت


بله همین طوره دیگه خب همه کتابا که بی نقص نیستن اما من خودمم کامل قواعدو نخوندم نظرم اینه اول ترجمه بعد اون...
حتی گاج کاملم بعضی اوقات پاسخاش انقدر کمه میمونی که پس چی شد.... :Yahoo (35): 
خدا کمکمون کنه... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## parslord

من خدایییش تا حالا عمومی در حد 10 درصد هم نخوندم از هیچ کدوم از درسا .... ولی مشکلت رو درک می کنم ... خودم پارسال درگیر همچین چیزی بودم ... یادمه اون اولا که تازه عضو شده بودی همچین مشکلی رو با زیست داشتی.....
اگه با عربی حال نمی کنی در حد 100 نخون اگه بخوای میشه با ترجمه + تجزیه + تشکیل + متن + منصوبات ، در حد 60 الی 70 بزنی و به جاش ادبیات رو که دوست داری بالاتر بزنی...
اگه خواستی یه جزوه برا مواردی که گفتم به جز منصوبات دارم برات بفرستم البته درباره ی کیفیتش نمی تونم حرفی بزنم چون عربی خیلی سبز رو نخوندم ببینم نکات جزوه رو داره یا نه...

----------


## ZAPATA

> من خدایییش تا حالا عمومی در حد 10 درصد هم نخوندم از هیچ کدوم از درسا .... ولی مشکلت رو درک می کنم ... خودم پارسال درگیر همچین چیزی بودم ... یادمه اون اولا که تازه عضو شده بودی همچین مشکلی رو با زیست داشتی.....
> اگه با عربی حال نمی کنی در حد 100 نخون اگه بخوای میشه با ترجمه + تجزیه + تشکیل + متن + منصوبات ، در حد 60 الی 70 بزنی و به جاش ادبیات رو که دوست داری بالاتر بزنی...
> اگه خواستی یه جزوه برا مواردی که گفتم به جز منصوبات دارم برات بفرستم البته درباره ی کیفیتش نمی تونم حرفی بزنم چون عربی خیلی سبز رو نخوندم ببینم نکات جزوه رو داره یا نه...


دیگه هرجور هست با همینا که دارم کنار میام ... عادت کردم ... کم و زیاد ... درست و غلط .... یه کاریش میکنم 
....................
دمت گرم .... ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mostafara

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


سلام
یه رفیق داشتم اونم خوب خونده بود، کارش میلنگید
رفت جمع بندی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی گرفت درصد عربی شد 90 فکر کنم
خودش میگفت اصلا فکر نمی کردم اینطوری بشه
کلا راضی بود
ولی خودم برنامه خاصی نداشتم تو عربی نظری هم به تبع ندارم
موفق باشید یا علی

----------


## jarvis

*به ضرس قاطع میشه گفت عربی یکی از آسون ترین درس هاییه که تو کنکور مطرح میشه! اما دو تا مشکل داره :
1- موضوعاتش تو کتاب درسی (و اکثر کتب کمک آموزشی) به صورت پراکنده مطرح شده ؛ اما پاسخگویی به سوالاتش یک ذهن طبقه بندی شده میخواد.
2- اکثرا ملت فکر میکنن بای با تکرار خوندن درسنامه توش به تسلط برسن در حالی که تنها راه تسلط به عربی حل تمرین و تسته.
پس نتیجه این میشه که شما 
1- باید معلومات پایه ایت قوی باشه یعنی دیگه تو صیغه و باب و مشتق و اسم و فعل و ... از سطح آش خوری حداقلش به پلو خوری رسیده باشی. (اینو احتمالا کردی تا حالا)
2- یه بار همچین دقیق قواعد رو تمام و کمال بخونی. یه جا هایی مطالب رو باید دسته بندی کنی .
3- هدف از تست زدن تو همه درسا خصوصا تو عربی علاوه بر فهم و تسلط اینه که تو رو روشمند کنه. یعنی چی؟ یعنی اینکه مثلا وقتی سوال مفعول فیه میزنی بدونی دنبال چی هستی استثنا ها چیه راه درو ها چیه و ...
4- مرحله سوم رو تا حد مرگ و با اکثریت سرعت ممکنه ادامه بده.
خلاص*

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام
> یه رفیق داشتم اونم خوب خونده بود، کارش میلنگید
> رفت جمع بندی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی گرفت درصد عربی شد 90 فکر کنم
> خودش میگفت اصلا فکر نمی کردم اینطوری بشه
> کلا راضی بود
> ولی خودم برنامه خاصی نداشتم تو عربی نظری هم به تبع ندارم
> موفق باشید یا علی


خود کتاب جامشو که بیشترشو خوندم معجزه ای رخ نداده دیگه از اون جمع بندیش اون دوستت چه جوری درصدش 90 شده فکر کنم مامان یا باباش ژن عربی اینا داشت که ....  :Yahoo (106):  (بیان به سبک زیست اشکان هاشمیه ! بخونید داغ دلتون تازه ش !) :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


قواعدش که از یه چارچوب خاص پیروی میکنه و با تست زیاد میاد دستت چجوریه...واسه ترجمه هم من از قانون کدوم خوشگلتره  استفاده میکنم...هر کدوم خوشگلتر خونده میشه همون جوابه :Yahoo (16):  البته اکثر تستای ترجمه با همون چار پنج تا چکینگ(checking) فعل و ضمیر و ... حل میشه...در کل برا عربی همون تستای کنکور 85 تا 95 رو کار کنی کنکورو فیتیله پیچ کردی غمت نباشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Farhadmed96

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


برادوستان
فرستادم نحوه خوندن نمیدونم تو خصثوصی سند شد براشون یا ن
ولی برا تو ک ی دور خوندی فقط تست اونم چ تستی؟
عمومی کنکور از سال ۹۰تا ۹۵بجز رشته انسانی 
تایم دار بزن و هربخش ک نزدی و بلد نبودی برو سراغش و منفجرش کن
عربی درسیه ک فقط و فقط باتست میش ب صد رسید 
بت قول میدم اگ ۲۰مجموعه عمومی بزنی و نقاط ضعفت با تست قوی کنی میری برا صد
تست نقاط ضعفت از کمک اموزشی بزن
مثلا برا مجهول ۴تیپ تست میاد
تو ۱تیپش مشکل داری برو و از کتاب اموزشیت تا اونجایی ک حالت ازش بهم بخور تست بزن و پودرش کن
موفق باشی

----------


## Eve

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...






من خودم از عربی به زبان ساده استفاده میکنم .. خیلی خوبه .. کلا از عربی خوشم میاد میخونمش ..
شما هم قواعد و ترجمه تکرار کنید خیلی تکرار کنید تا شیک براتون جا بیفته ..
باشد که هممون رستگار شویم ..
البته رستگار ایهام داره .. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAPATA

> برادوستان
> فرستادم نحوه خوندن نمیدونم تو خصثوصی سند شد براشون یا ن
> ولی برا تو ک ی دور خوندی فقط تست اونم چ تستی؟
> عمومی کنکور از سال ۹۰تا ۹۵بجز رشته انسانی 
> تایم دار بزن و هربخش ک نزدی و بلد نبودی برو سراغش و منفجرش کن
> عربی درسیه ک فقط و فقط باتست میش ب صد رسید 
> بت قول میدم اگ ۲۰مجموعه عمومی بزنی و نقاط ضعفت با تست قوی کنی میری برا صد
> تست نقاط ضعفت از کمک اموزشی بزن
> مثلا برا مجهول ۴تیپ تست میاد
> ...


خب وقتی تست میزنم میبینم همه چیش واسم دقیق روشن و ملموس نیست خوشم نمیاد .... حال یکی دوتا تست بود حرفی نبود .. ولی کم تست نزدم که این حالمه .... ! دیگه نمیخام این طوری دست و پا شکسته عربی یاد بگیرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Farhadmed96

> خب وقتی تست میزنم میبینم همه چیش واسم دقیق روشن و ملموس نیست خوشم نمیاد .... حال یکی دوتا تست بود حرفی نبود .. ولی کم تست نزدم که این حالمه .... ! دیگه نمیخام این طوری دست و پا شکسته عربی یاد بگیرم


پس
اموزشت قوی نبوده!
و این برمیگرده ب عربی سال اول
عربی سا او فول شی محاله بقیه عربی ب مشکل بخوری
منم بت گفتم چون ی دور خوندی تست بزن
ولی وختی ضعف زیاد داری تست زدن اشتباه محض و اعصاب خوردیه
پایت قوی کن
جمله اسمیه جمله فعلیه و وصفیه اینا اساس عربین!

----------


## mojtaba99

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


سلام. برای ترجمه همون درس نامه غزال موسوی قسمت ترجمه هاشو کامل بخون بعد روزی 20 تا ترجمه از رو کتاب عربی ترجمه خیلی سبز بزن راه میوفتی انشاءالله

----------


## ZAPATA

الان از 2 چی مطمئنم :
++ از 40 درصد ترجمه ! 
++ این ناصح زاده رو هم دیدم خوشم اومد تا آخرشو میرم !
...........
اطمینان بعدی چی میتونه باشه ؟!؟ :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mojtaba99

> الان از 2 چی مطمئنم :
> ++ از 40 درصد ترجمه ! 
> ++ این ناصح زاده رو هم دیدم خوشم اومد تا آخرشو میرم !
> ...........
> اطمینان بعدی چی میتونه باشه ؟!؟


 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## E.M10

سلام 
تستای مارکدارتو مرور کن
اینقدر تست سراسری هست که نیاز به چیز دیگه نباشه

ناصح زادرو میری فقط حواست به حذفیات کنکورم باشه ناصح زاده حذفیاتم میگه

----------


## BEGIN

توصيه معلم عربي ما آقاي فلاح اين بود كه بي خودي به گزنيه ها گير نديد و دل و رودشون در بياريد هميشه اون طور كه من گزينه ها رو بررسي ميكنم شمام بررسي كنيد و به جواب برسيد
من فك ميكنم شما بهتره بيشتر به پاسخنامه كتاب خيلي سبز دقت كنيد و طبق اون با تستا برخورد كنيد و بيخودي وسواس بخرج نديد چون تمام مفاهيم عربي رو مسلط هستيد
موفق باشيد

----------


## khansar

رفیق من کل عربی کنکور رو از صفر تو 5 ساعت بست بدون تست.روش مطالعش .هر درسنامه رو یه بار سطحی میخوند بار دوم دقیق میخوند وبار سوم هر چی یاد میگرفت می نوشت کنکور 93 رو 70 درصد زد.فقط با یکبار خوندن اونم بدون تست.فقط نکته ی مهمش این بود که خوندن فعال داشت

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAPATA


فایل پیوست 69196

::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::

........................
بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
...................
یعنی چه جوری میشه تحلیل قوی تر و دقیق تر رو تستا داشت
هر کار میکنم باز هم یه جای کار میلنگه
یا قواعد میلگنه یا ترجمه
یا ترجمه میلنگه یا قواعد
گاهی هم هر دو 




منم اینطوری بودم یعنی تست میزدم اما بعد تست زدن به جای اینکه حس خوبی داشته باشم حس میکردم بیشتر ناقص شدم
تا اینکه روش خوندنم رو عوض کردم چندتا جزوه تهیه کردم که مطالب کلیدی با یه بیان واقعا روان و ساده توضیح داده بود
توش بعد از هر مبحث میانگین 20 تست کنکوری هم داشت
اول جزوه رو دقیق میخونم و نکات مهم رو بلد میکنم یه دور دوره میکنم و میام اون تستای اخر هر مبحث رو به عنوان اموزشی میزنم اونم اینکه کل ورقه سیاه میشه چون هر تست رو جداگونه تحلیل میکنم و کنارشون نکته مینویسم گاهی هم گزینه هارو ترجمه میکنم حتی سوالای قواعد....بعدش که تموم این مراحلو انجام دادم میام تست هارو تیپ بندی میکنم از روی گاج سفید 1)کنکوری ها+آزاد 2)سنجش تالیفی هم نمیزنم....برای دوره هم فقط تست های مارک دار+نکاتی که برای تستای اموزشی(همون میانگین 20تا) نوشتم میخونم...
لغات اول تا سومم هر چند روز یبار دوره میکنم
فقط متن رو هنوز شروع نکردم خیلی میترسم از متن_

----------


## Ali-nursing

ترجمه که راحته برای قواعد هم فقط گاج . خیلی عالیه درسنامشم هم تقریبا خلاصه و خوبه. ریدینگشم که خیلی سخته راستش من خودم نزدم توکنکور. میونه تحلیل و اعراب اونم گاج قشنگ گفته ولی خوب کلا مبحثش سخته.
اشالا موفق باشی.

----------


## hasan138

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


*اولین کار اینه که ذهنیتتو عهوض کن
اما موارد زیر میتونه از مشکلاتت باشه
1- شاید درک درستی نداری
برای این کار باید از یه زاویه دیگه به عربی نگاه کنی
2-با منبعت راحت نیستی
راهش تغییر منبع تستی و آموزشیته
3-تمرین کم داری
تمرین کن تنها راه رسیدن به درصد های بالا در عربی تمرین زیاده
4-استراتژی مناسبی نداری
گاهی میشه همه چیو بلدی ولی نمیدونی طور باید باهاش مواجه بشی
برای این مشکل باید از معلم عربی بپرسی یا دی وی دی یا فیلمشو ببینی یا از کتاب استفاده کنی
معلم که دست خودته دی وی دی رو نمیدونم ولی فیلم های عربی گزینه 2 و آلا رو دیدم خوبن
واسه  کتابم میتونی از خط ویژه عربی گاج استفاده کنی البته اگه توضیح بیشتر  میخوای از موضوعی های مهروماه مهران ترکمان استفاده کن البته قراره امروز  موج عربی الگو هم بیاد اونم ببین باز مشکلی داشتی بگو
*

----------


## Saeede_Sh

سلام همشهری جون..
برای عربی ترجمه یه سری تکنیک داره و نیاز به حفظ لغت نداره اول اون تکنیکا رو کامل یاد بگیر بعد هر شب تا کنکور چند دونه تست بزن که مهارتت حفظ بشه.
قواعد به نظرم باید همشو بخونی بعد شروع کنی به تست زدن ( البته چندتا تمرین و مثال برای جا افتادن اون مبحث همونجا باید بزنی) چون گاهی برای حل تست از یه مبحث نیاز به دونستن یه چیزایی از یه مبحث دیگه داری. بعد که قواعدو خوندی کامل برگرد و تستاشو بزن یا اگر دوس داری نصف تستا رو نگه دار دور بعد بزن ( عربی تمرین و تست زیاد میخواد ).و اینکه قواعد رو به نظرم کامل کامل حفظ باشی و بتونی یه خلاصه دسته بندی شده اگر داشته باشی خیلی کمک میکنه بهت..کتابم گاج کامل خوب هست و جمع بندی هم خیلی سبز به نظرم خوب بود ( البته خودم از هیچ کدوم استفاده نمیکنم )
 سعی کن حتما کتاب درسی رو بررسی کنی چون کمک و تمرین خوبی هس..
در مرحله اخرم که باید دفترچه عمومی بزنی تو تایم ( اینم به افزایش درصد کمک میکنه )

و اگر میبینی خیلی تو عربی مشکل داری و هنوز اوکی نشدی یک همایش چند ساعته خیلی مفید میتونه باش برات :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ZAPATA

> _
> 
> منم اینطوری بودم یعنی تست میزدم اما بعد تست زدن به جای اینکه حس خوبی داشته باشم حس میکردم بیشتر ناقص شدم
> تا اینکه روش خوندنم رو عوض کردم چندتا جزوه تهیه کردم که مطالب کلیدی با یه بیان واقعا روان و ساده توضیح داده بود
> توش بعد از هر مبحث میانگین 20 تست کنکوری هم داشت
> اول جزوه رو دقیق میخونم و نکات مهم رو بلد میکنم یه دور دوره میکنم و میام اون تستای اخر هر مبحث رو به عنوان اموزشی میزنم اونم اینکه کل ورقه سیاه میشه چون هر تست رو جداگونه تحلیل میکنم و کنارشون نکته مینویسم گاهی هم گزینه هارو ترجمه میکنم حتی سوالای قواعد....بعدش که تموم این مراحلو انجام دادم میام تست هارو تیپ بندی میکنم از روی گاج سفید 1)کنکوری ها+آزاد 2)سنجش تالیفی هم نمیزنم....برای دوره هم فقط تست های مارک دار+نکاتی که برای تستای اموزشی(همون میانگین 20تا) نوشتم میخونم...
> لغات اول تا سومم هر چند روز یبار دوره میکنم
> فقط متن رو هنوز شروع نکردم خیلی میترسم از متن_





> ترجمه که راحته برای قواعد هم فقط گاج . خیلی عالیه درسنامشم هم تقریبا خلاصه و خوبه. ریدینگشم که خیلی سخته راستش من خودم نزدم توکنکور. میونه تحلیل و اعراب اونم گاج قشنگ گفته ولی خوب کلا مبحثش سخته.
> اشالا موفق باشی.





> *اولین کار اینه که ذهنیتتو عهوض کن
> اما موارد زیر میتونه از مشکلاتت باشه
> 1- شاید درک درستی نداری
> برای این کار باید از یه زاویه دیگه به عربی نگاه کنی
> 2-با منبعت راحت نیستی
> راهش تغییر منبع تستی و آموزشیته
> 3-تمرین کم داری
> تمرین کن تنها راه رسیدن به درصد های بالا در عربی تمرین زیاده
> 4-استراتژی مناسبی نداری
> ...





> سلام همشهری جون..
> برای عربی ترجمه یه سری تکنیک داره و نیاز به حفظ لغت نداره اول اون تکنیکا رو کامل یاد بگیر بعد هر شب تا کنکور چند دونه تست بزن که مهارتت حفظ بشه.
> قواعد به نظرم باید همشو بخونی بعد شروع کنی به تست زدن ( البته چندتا تمرین و مثال برای جا افتادن اون مبحث همونجا باید بزنی) چون گاهی برای حل تست از یه مبحث نیاز به دونستن یه چیزایی از یه مبحث دیگه داری. بعد که قواعدو خوندی کامل برگرد و تستاشو بزن یا اگر دوس داری نصف تستا رو نگه دار دور بعد بزن ( عربی تمرین و تست زیاد میخواد ).و اینکه قواعد رو به نظرم کامل کامل حفظ باشی و بتونی یه خلاصه دسته بندی شده اگر داشته باشی خیلی کمک میکنه بهت..کتابم گاج کامل خوب هست و جمع بندی هم خیلی سبز به نظرم خوب بود ( البته خودم از هیچ کدوم استفاده نمیکنم )
>  سعی کن حتما کتاب درسی رو بررسی کنی چون کمک و تمرین خوبی هس..
> در مرحله اخرم که باید دفترچه عمومی بزنی تو تایم ( اینم به افزایش درصد کمک میکنه )
> 
> و اگر میبینی خیلی تو عربی مشکل داری و هنوز اوکی نشدی یک همایش چند ساعته خیلی مفید میتونه باش برات



Thanks So Much My Friends
................
 :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## payam78

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


  زاپاتا  جون  ....  درصد   عربیت  چقدره ؟؟؟    من  کار  خاصی  نمیکنم   معلم  عربی ما بد  نبود  هم  در  راهنمایی  هم در دبیرستان  واسه همون  پایم  خوب  بود واکثرا  70  80  میزنم  فقط  مشکلم  سرعتم  که  کمه ..     (   من  گاج سفید   رو دارم  و  ازش  تست  میزنم  )

معلم ما  میگفت  عربی  مثه  ریاضیه  اگه  تمرین زیاد  وتست  زیاد حل  نکنی توش  لنگ  میمونی ...

----------


## ZAPATA

> زاپاتا  جون  ....  درصد   عربیت  چقدره ؟؟؟    من  کار  خاصی  نمیکنم   معلم  عربی ما بد  نبود  هم  در  راهنمایی  هم در دبیرستان  واسه همون  پایم  خوب  بود واکثرا  70  80  میزنم  فقط  مشکلم  سرعتم  که  کمه ..     (   من  گاج سفید   رو دارم  و  ازش  تست  میزنم  )
> 
> معلم ما  میگفت  عربی  مثه  ریاضیه  اگه  تمرین زیاد  وتست  زیاد حل  نکنی توش  لنگ  میمونی ...


میانگین درصدم چله ! (40)
...............
بیشتر دقیق بودنه واسم مهمه ... یعنی گاهی فکر میکنم ای کاش حداقل تو این کتابای عربی ... یه بخشی از روند درس ... تمام زیر و زیر تمام کلمات مشخص میشد .... یا حتی یه مدت از روند آموزش هر بخش از لغات خاص به شکل رنگی چاپ میشد .. مثلن ضمایر یه رنگ میشدن حال و مفعول یه رنگ دیگه ... ! ..... 
......
خلاصه خیلی بهتر از این باید رو کیفیت آموزش عربی کار بشه ! ........ عربی خیلی مظلومه !  :Y (598):

----------


## payam78

> میانگین درصدم چله ! (40)
> ...............
> بیشتر دقیق بودنه واسم مهمه ... یعنی گاهی فکر میکنم ای کاش حداقل تو این کتابای عربی ... یه بخشی از روند درس ... تمام زیر و زیر تمام کلمات مشخص میشد .... یا حتی یه مدت از روند آموزش هر بخش از لغات خاص به شکل رنگی چاپ میشد .. مثلن ضمایر یه رنگ میشدن حال و مفعول یه رنگ دیگه ... ! ..... 
> ......
> خلاصه خیلی بهتر از این باید رو کیفیت آموزش عربی کار بشه ! ........ عربی خیلی مظلومه !


آره  واقعا  درسته  هیچ  کتاب  عربی   ای تو  بازار  کامل  نیست  و  ایراداتی  دارن  منم  همچین  حسی  به  این  کتابا دارم . :Yahoo (83):

----------


## alivesali

عربی واعظی

----------


## amureza

به نظرم عربی رو با دسته بندی یاد بگیرید و متن زیاد کار کنید 
راه کار های سی دی هفتاد درصد گاج هم خیلی خوبه . عربی اتفاقا زیاد سخت نیست .

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

عربی ایاد فیلی که توی این کانالم هست رو ببین خوبه واست 

لینک کانال

----------


## Dr.Zahed

دوست گلم ببین یه بخش تو عربی جامع خیلی سبز بود که توش 4تا جمله مشابه هم میداد که تفاوت هایی داشتند ، سعی کن همشونو بزنی چون اگه مسلط بشی بهشون 18 الی 20 درصدت حل میشه. می مونه قواعدش///قواعد رو هم سعی کن وقت اضافی چیزی پیدا کردی همیشه مرور کنی و بغلش چنتا تست هم بزنی. درمورد اون ریدینگش (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) هم 
اگه دوست داری وقت کامل برا عربی بذاری و درصدت خیلی بالا باشه ، میتونی اون بخش رو هم کنار این بحثی که بهت گفتم ، کار کنی.
من خودم یه ماه مونده به کنکور فهمیدم که باید اون بخش رو خوب یاد بگیرم ولی خب تونستم تو یه ماه خوب جمع کنم و 25 درصد بزنم عربی رو  :Yahoo (2): 
ایشاالله موفق باشی

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


راستش 
منم 
خیلی سبزدارم ولی خب زورم میادبخونمش هرچی میخونم قاطی میکنم امروز فیلمای آقای وحدت روتوسایت آپارات دیدم خیلی خوب بودن شماهم یه سربزنید

----------


## ZAPATA

> راستش 
> منم 
> خیلی سبزدارم ولی خب زورم میادبخونمش هرچی میخونم قاطی میکنم امروز فیلمای آقای وحدت روتوسایت آپارات دیدم خیلی خوب بودن شماهم یه سربزنید


فعلن .... به لطفن دوستان .... ناصح زاده رو بهم معرفی کردن ... دارم با همین پیش میرم ... کارشو خوشم اومد  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> فعلن .... به لطفن دوستان .... ناصح زاده رو بهم معرفی کردن ... دارم با همین پیش میرم ... کارشو خوشم اومد


خب 
خداروشکرکه 
جواب داده منم فیلماشونودیدم ولی خب چون وقت اتلافی زیادی داشت به این خاطردنبالش نمیکنم زیادبادانش آموزاش بحث میکنه آدم میترسه الان یکی بزنه توگوششون البته ناگفته نماندخیلی خوب تدریس میکنه

----------


## ZAPATA

> خب 
> خداروشکرکه 
> جواب داده منم فیلماشونودیدم ولی خب چون وقت اتلافی زیادی داشت به این خاطردنبالش نمیکنم زیادبادانش آموزاش بحث میکنه آدم میترسه الان یکی بزنه توگوششون البته ناگفته نماندخیلی خوب تدریس میکنه


واسه شما که دختری .. آره میتونه این حس ترسو داشته باشه ... ولی واسه ما این جور ژسا یه جور تفریح و سرگرمیه  ....  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> فایل پیوست 69196
> 
> ::: یه کم رو عربی مرا مساعدت فرمایید، ممنون میشم :::
> 
> ........................
> بیشتر تستای عربی جامع خیلی سبز! (غزال موسوی) رو زدم
> ولی زیاد از خودم راضی نیستم
> چه جوری میشه بهتر شم ؟!؟
> ...................
> ...


ولی من جامع خیلی سبزداشتم اول سال گذاشتم کنار...الان فقط جامع عربی کامل گاج و گاج سفید..فوق العادس

----------


## mojtabay

سلام دوست عزیز، برادرم کنکور89 انسانی عربی عمومی رو 100 زد و عربی اختصاصیرو 90 زد 
بهش گفتم چی کار کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
گفت جزوه خوب ووووو
گفت قرآن دستم میگرفتم، کنارش یه کاغذ، تحلیل صرفی و اعراب قرآن  ،این شد کارش
فک کنم یه گاج سفیدهم داشت

----------


## ZAPATA

دوستان ... این جلسه آموزش ... حال ... از  ... ناصح زاده ..... لینکش خرابه :Yahoo (114):  .... یه خوش مرام :Yahoo (8):  ..... یافت میشه .... احیانن .... لینکی یا خود کلیپشو داشته باشه ..... بهم برسونه ......  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ZAPATA

> دوستان ... این جلسه آموزش ... حال ... از  ... ناصح زاده ..... لینکش خرابه .... یه خوش مرام ..... یافت میشه .... احیانن .... لینکی یا خود کلیپشو داشته باشه ..... بهم برسونه ......


با تشکر از تمام دوستانی که مرا در این امر خطیر یاری فرمودن .... خودمان یافتیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------

